# old 1920's resid. service



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

So where's the meter?


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

This was disconnected in the 70's...just left it on my house...after I re-wired the place and a new service.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

radio208 said:


> This was disconnected in the 70's...just left it on my house...after I re-wired the place and a new service.


You should charge admission to your museum. :biggrin:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

is that a switched neutral ?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

its less of an arc when under load if you open all poles at once, rather than not opening the neutral, more relevant when switch isn't enclosed. easier on contact points as well


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have always thought the disconnect should be before the meter.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Its just a standard 3 pole fuse disconnect from the day. Used for 3 phase, or in this case with a solid blade inserted in the neutral , for residential use.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I love this old stuff...

Cheers
John


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I got to see an old, 1920's? elevator control when I used to be in service. It was really cool how knife blades would open slowly on purpose to slow down the elevator. Lots of sparks and noise. It was eventually replaced with new. 
It was in the Hudson Bay downtown, I was there in the early 90's.


Tim.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

sbrn33 said:


> I have always thought the disconnect should be before the meter.


They call it "cold sequence" metering these days. They were ahead of their time in the 20s.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

You live in Mexico?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> You live in Mexico?


Nothing in Mexico ever looked that good. You can tell that it was originally installed pretty good. And someone came along in the 50s or 60s and rewired but left the service. The rubber black and reds aren't original. They did pretty good too. Looks like most of the slop came from disconnecting it.


----------



## Mack Fisher (May 27, 2019)

One looks at photographs of the Tesla/Westinghouse 1893 Chicago world’s fair AC generators and power distribution photographs are amazement. Safety, hay if you’re stupid enough to lean up against that knight switch you deserve to be killed, arc flash, you didn’t open the knife switch fast enough.
I had a Westinghouse 0 to 150VAC surface mount voltmeter that was at least 18 inches in diameter and galvanometer movement had a large coil spring at the base of the needle so any load variant in my house was reflected by the voltmeter’s needle exaggerating the voltage drop. I understand from the man that I got the meter from that it was removed from a generating station. I regret the day I let it get away from me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

canbug said:


> I got to see an old, 1920's? elevator control when I used to be in service. It was really cool how knife blades would open slowly on purpose to slow down the elevator. Lots of sparks and noise. It was eventually replaced with new.
> It was in the Hudson Bay downtown, I was there in the early 90's.
> 
> 
> Tim.












Here's a 1920's elevator control panel still operating the single elevator for Sacred Hearts Academy in Honolulu . The knife switches for the thing are on the other side of that assembly.


----------

